# Wash Room socket



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi 

I accept that in the UK domestic bathrooms mains voltage sockets are restricted by regulation but I'm used to a Continental vehicle and find the lack of a socket through which I can charge a shaver/toothbrush without having them floating around elsewhere in the van, a bit inconvenient. 

So with my new Adria - where is the socket?

There isn't one!

BUT in a cupboard in the washroom, there is a plinth for a socket but no socket. I have checked behind the socket to find that there are three groups of cables in a trunking each in their own sheathing.

Has anyone any experiences/ideas? If it's a simple job of cutting into one of these sheaths and connecting a socket into the relevant spur then that would be an okay-ish job. But I don't want to mess with things unless...

Thanks

HyFy

PS I have other modifications to an Adria to swap for useful info. e.g. a microwave in a locker; split charging from a solar panel to ALL batteries; SOG; etc.etc.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, I added a block of 4 sockets under my bed hangover which is in the bathroom. But then I knew what I was doing splicing into the relevant cable.
Not saying you don't but adding any electrical wiring needs some knowledge and experience.

Ray.


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for that, Raynipper.
I have the "some knowledge and experience". I was just wondering if anyone had specific knowledge of these three cable runs; more particularly where they go to because it would have to be there that I could splice into the relevant one. There's not enough slack/space behind the cupboard to deal with them behind where the blanked off socket is or to work on them there. But I guess I could use the trunking to feed another through. With the Adria all cables seem to find themselves under the vehicle and then are "cacked up" with loads (and I mean loads) of Sikaflex. I don't fancy working among that lot!!

I'll have another look around to see if in fact one of the cable runs is "Mains".

HyFy

PS I guess that it's coming up to being crowded where you are. We are due in the area towards the end of next week but may pass on by if it's too busy.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Next week OK but after then all hell lets lose. Somehow mid to late June is manic.
Would you also be heading down to the Dordogne? Penguin needs a delivery from me.

Ray.


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

At the moment planning on coast hugging as far as Les Landes. No thoughts on the Dordogne as yet but nothing is ever set in...
HyFy


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Another option would be to take a spur off an existing socket.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

my Rollerteam has a socket in a bathroom cupboard which we use for charging electric toothbrush when on EHU. it was already in place when we bought the m/h back in 2012.

so I guess if the wiring is there already and you can get one installed, then you should be OK to go and not breaking any regs - but I'm no expert on these, I just go on what was sold to me!


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for your help.

The last motorhome we had was a Pilote Diamond and that had a socket just above the tap at the basin!! Any minor splashing...!!!

So I don't have any qualms abut one in a cupboard. The fridge is on the other side of the cable trunking and so I guess I will take a feed from the fridge feed rather than try to sort through the cables in the trunking.

But now it will have to wait until we get back from our impending trip.

Thanks once again for your ideas.

HyFy


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

You could fit a proper shaver socket, as in domestic bathrooms, which is isolated from the mains and hence safe. MK is the "Rolls Royce" but there are cheaper versions. MK Dual Voltage Shaver Socket


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

*Thanks WUG*

Thanks for that.
Space is a tad tight in the Adria's wash room - not like the previous shed on wheels!!
I will give the available surfaces the once-over...

Thanks

HyFy


----------

